# Rochester, NY Show



## Penn Digger (Apr 3, 2009)

Who's going to the Rochester, NY show April 26th?  Great show, been going to it for a several years now.  Not quite Keene, NH but better that Pittsburgh or Buffalo.  Some great collectors and dealers.  Worth the drive for a Spring show.


 PD


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 3, 2009)

I will have a table there, (not sure where yet) come look me up.
 Cazdigger aka Mark Yates


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 20, 2009)

Will look for you at the show.  What type of bottles will you be bringing?  I have some Saratogas I don't really want and one is a "rare" one I'm told.  Could bring them along if you're interested.  Shoot me an email.  


 Tom


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom, we are going to the Westline Leek Fest that day.  I'm entering the leek dip contest.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'd give you the recipe, but it's top secret.  I'm talking about what are also known as ramps.  Very stinky, make you gag, onion things.  A little goes a long way!  There's an article with a few recipes in this months Bon Appetit magazine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_tricoccum


----------

